# Jumpers between grounding bushings and ground bus



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

I am not sure there is one for EGCs...there is one if the raceway contains the grounding electrode conductor.


----------



## haltonelectrician (May 27, 2011)

What are you using the grounding bushings for?


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Myers hubs and T&B bonding bushings 

LC


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I believe, but don't hold me to it, that the rules are in 250.102. That article sizes bonding jumpers on the supply side of the service to T250.66. Branch circuit and feeder bonding jumpers are sized to T250.122.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

InPhase277 said:


> I believe, but don't hold me to it, that the rules are in 250.102. That article sizes bonding jumpers on the supply side of the service to T250.66. Branch circuit and feeder bonding jumpers are sized to T250.122.


Good point....I forgot about 250.102. 

250.102(D) seems to almost address the issue, but it does not directly mention bonding jumpers between raceways and enclosures. It probably should as the intent would be that this section applies to all load side bonding jumpers.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks for everyone's help

LC


----------

